# Game #39 (1/19): Los Angeles Lakers @ Sacramento Kings



## Brian34Cook

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (21-17) @ Sacramento Kings (16-21)

Arco Arena (Sacramento)









Date: Thursday, January 19th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL TNT

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































M. Bibby K. Martin F. Garcia K. Thomas B. Miller 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Sacramento Kings





























Jason Hart
Corliss Williamson
Ronnie Price
Jamal Sampson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Kings*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mike Bibby 19.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Brad Miller 8.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Mike Bibby/Brad Miller 5.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Mike Bibby 0.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Francisco Garcia 0.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .527</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Jamal Sampson .667</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .462</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Mike Bibby .393</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .957</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Ronnie Price 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>24-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>20-14</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>21-17</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>18-19</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>16-21</td><td>8.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>29-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>24-13</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>18-17</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>28-10</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>23-13</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>20-14</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>21-17</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Denver Nuggets</td><td>20-19</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Utah Jazz</td><td>20-19</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Golden State Warriors</td><td>18-19</td><td>10.5</td></table>

Phoenix leaves the rising to Kings
By Sam Amick -- Bee Staff Writer
Published 2:15 am PST Wednesday, January 18, 2006
Story appeared in Sports section, Page C1










A former Western Conference, championship-winning coach said recently that the Kings are the ultimate mystery, always capable of losing to the worst teams but talented enough to beat the best. A smart man, indeed.

With no less than the Pacific Division-leading Phoenix Suns visiting Arco Arena, the Kings played as if they were the highest-scoring team in the league Tuesday night, as if they were the ones so widely known for offensive fireworks and steamrolling foes with impressive ease.

Not only did their 119-90 win leave a sellout home crowd to wonder where this team has been all season, it re-raised a question that hadn't been talked about for weeks: How good can this team be?

"There's no reason why (games like this) can't happen," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "We have talent on our team. But we've been so up and down, the inconsistency has been killing us. ... There's a long ways to go in this season, and ... these are the types of games you really want to build on."

[More in URL]

Kings Forum Game Thread

*Upcoming Games:*
January 20th - @







- ESPN
January 22nd - vs.







- FSN
January 27th - vs.







- FSN
January 29th - @







- ESPN
January 31st - @







- KCAL
</center>


----------



## The One

Kings are felling pretty good right now. They blew out the Suns with two of their starters gone.

Lets hope that we can continue are road warrior instincts.


----------



## LamarButler

Odom should be posting up Garcia allllll night long. I hope he deosnt have another 2 point game to follow up another near triple double game.

Kobe will have a huge game and so should everyone else, Kings D sucks. I dont see why Kwame cant get a double double against these guys. 

We just gotta play defense, especially transition defense.


----------



## DANNY

i cant see why andrew bynum cant get a double double against these guys


----------



## Brian34Cook

I can.. he wont play much or enough to do that the whole year..

what I dont get.. is how in love everyone is with Bynum because of a little part of a game..


----------



## West44

Brian34Cook said:


> I can.. he wont play much or enough to do that the whole year..
> 
> what I dont get.. is how in love everyone is with Bynum because of a little part of a game..


IMHO - It's not just the "little part of the game", it's the greater context as well. You've got the youngest kid ever drafted, very polite and mature for his yrs, potential to be another in the incomparable line of great Laker centers, so most Laker fans are rooting hard for this kid to start with. Then the "little part of the game" happens and he goes up against the most dominant center in the game, his purported idol, gets abused, his teammates pass him the ball against Shaq, and he hangs Shaq out to dry and makes a wide open dunk. Our kid's got king size cajones in addition to a great 'tude, good work ethic, huge size, a nice touch, good IQ, and a burning desire to be the best. It's all startingly good news to me.


----------



## DANNY

Brian34Cook said:


> I can.. he wont play much or enough to do that the whole year..
> 
> what I dont get.. is how in love everyone is with Bynum because of a little part of a game..


you didnt detect my sarcasm

bring out the sarcasm detector


----------



## SoCalfan21

i can see the lakers going 5-1 on the next 6 game stretch only losing to the pistons...but who am i kidding you never know with this lakers team.


----------



## shobe42

the lakers should not lose this game... the only way they do is if they fall asleep on D like vs Portland... Kings mite still be hot so if we let them get away we'll be in trouble...


----------



## Seuss

Brian34Cook said:


> I can.. he wont play much or enough to do that the whole year..
> 
> what I dont get.. is how in love everyone is with Bynum because of a little part of a game..



Dude, Bynum is 10x better then Kwame.


He should get atleast 15-20 minutes a game.


----------



## Brian34Cook

SunsFan57 said:


> Dude, Bynum is 10x better then Kwame.
> 
> 
> He should get atleast 15-20 minutes a game.


I'm not even a Kwame fan or even like him but right.. if you say so.. considering the kid has barely played..


----------



## Brian34Cook

Anyways, looks like SAR and PEJA are gonna be returning.


----------



## HallOfFamer

We SHOULD win this game, but it's in Arco and they always play good there. I think we lose.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I think it will be a tie.


----------



## The One

*The Game...*

The Lakers should hit the ground running in this game. Expect a HUGE Laker lead by the middle of the second quarter or even at halftime. We should have a mediocre but not bad third quarter, but that is where the Kings get ther act together and remember that they tore up the Suns the last game. How we respound to the King's serge will determind whether or not we win this game.

- Kobe should go for 28 or more points.

- There is going to be one player on each team that is going to have an unusually huge night. Most likely either Odom or Kwame on the Lakers and either SAR (if he plays) or Wells on the Kings

- Unlike most games, if the Lakers do not show up on defense *it will not be an automatic loss*(since the Kings don't play D either). The game will just be similar to Portland and Warriors where we either had to play catch up or had to really fight to distance ourselves from the opposing team.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Im gonna cut class to watch the game tomorrow, Lakers by 10. The Queens dont play D so all we need to do is just good D and we will get the game. Damn why cant i see my sig?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Useless fact: On Thursdays the Lakers are 3-1 :laugh:


----------



## City_Dawg

Should be a tough game cuz well every game for his team is tough and its at Arco, where im sure they'll be loud as hell, but if the boys play some D, i think we can win this ( who am i kiddin, i believe they can win EVERY game cuz im such a homer) :banana:


----------



## Ghiman

Lakers should take this...hope A-Bomb gets some playing time!


----------



## The One

Ghiman said:


> *A-Bomb* !


You made up that nickname for Bynum?:banana: 

It fits.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Im thinking something along the lines of *Drewcifer*..or we could just call him *the Future*.. :biggrin: Is that taken?


----------



## Seuss

Brian34Cook said:


> I can.. he wont play much or enough to do that the whole year..
> 
> what I dont get.. is how in love everyone is with Bynum because of a little part of a game..


I watch Laker games when Suns aren't playing.


Everytime Bynum gets a chance I can see good rebounding, shot blocking and post player in him.


He could become a good/great player in this league.


----------



## Sean

*Sac Bee Article*

 Sacramento Bee: The walk, the talk, the cold-blooded efficiency in which he dominates the NBA today is so eerily similar to the way Michael Jordan did his thing, it's almost ludicrous to discover that as a kid Kobe Bryant didn't like the former Chicago Bulls star.
======================================
"Every player has his own identity," Lakers teammate Lamar Odom said, "and he might fight me with this one, but when you talk about size and the fadeaway shot, the hops, the athleticism and the quickness, if you've been watching basketball, it's Mike.

"Kobe always says, 'I never liked Mike growing up,' and I always say, 'Get the (expletive) out of here.' When I watch him play, that's who I see. That's who I think about."

=====================================

"I haven't really thought about it much," he says about playing beyond his current contract. "You know that day is coming. I can think back to when I first declared myself eligible to come into the draft; it seems like yesterday, you know what I mean? But it went by so fast, nine years. We're sitting here right now, and these next five years are going to go by just as fast. It's crazy.

"It makes you want to enjoy it. Enjoy every moment ... all the Kobe chants ... all the boos ... all the bumps, bruises, the wins, the losses, the practices, the travel - all of that stuff. You've got to appreciate all of that."

Few players have been ripped by their coach in a book and then had to come back and play for that coach.

Yet, Bryant, and others, say his relationship with Jackson never has been better.

"I've always looked at it as being fortunate to have been coached by Phil," Bryant said. "Him and Tex Winter and the coaching staff that we've had, they are phenomenal. Everything I've learned and know about the game, I've learned from them. It gets back to the point of being young and having grown up in that system. They raised me, so I had all the values about the game coming straight from them."

Jackson says Bryant's maturity has helped him on and off the court.

"Kobe's playing extremely well," said Jackson, who left the team for one season before returning. "He's just matured as an individual. He is now more positive and more patient than he was before as a young kid. He is also more mellow over time, which has aged him a little bit despite going through the travails of life."

Bryant says their relationship has evolved just like his career.

"Our dialogue is more open," Bryant says of conversations with Jackson. "It's just the dynamics of the team. My role is substantially different than it was on previous teams. He comes to me, and we talk a lot." 

Lakers assistant coach Brian Shaw, who has played with and against Bryant, says Bryant's maturity has improved his relationship with Jackson and his teammates.

"It was tough before, because you have Alpha males bumping heads all the time," Shaw said. "And we had three of them - Shaq, Kobe and Phil - and none of them were going to back down. And so, I think now (Kobe's) more accepting when Phil says, 'Look to involve your teammates,' or 'Look to do this or that.' I think he's more willing to accept it now than he was before, and I think that's due to more maturity on his part."

Golden State assistant coach Mario Elie guarded Bryant as an opponent and now has to try to teach others how to do the same.

"To me, he's the best player in the league," Elie said. "He's one of the smartest. The hardest worker, a guy who takes the game real serious and is real passionate about the game. He's a throwback to the old days. He plays hurt.

"It's hard to guard him with one guy. It's funny when you see him on film. You see him one-on-four, and he attacks all four guys. This dude has a passion and an aggressive scoring mentality, and you've got to respect that. He's a killer.

"I think Kobe reminds me of a young Michael Jordan, just the ultimate competitor. He's the No. 1 competitor in the NBA."


----------



## City_Dawg

CubanLaker said:


> Im thinking something along the lines of *Drewcifer*..or we could just call him *the Future*.. :biggrin: Is that taken?


With that sweet spin move i was thinking "Hurricane"

even though that name is taken but why not?


----------



## Ghiman

The One said:


> You made up that nickname for Bynum?:banana:
> 
> It fits.


I think i read that nickname for Bynum in the Hoopsworld.com article. I liked how it sounds, it fits!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

City_Dawg said:


> With that sweet spin move i was thinking "Hurricane"
> 
> even though that name is taken but why not?























hahaha Hurricane Andrew...


----------



## Pinball

Kobe will got for 40+. He plays well on the road and at Arco. Odom will make his impact felt defensively, believe it or not. I think his length will really bother Peja on the perimeter, if he plays. Bibby will get his but I can see Parker bothering him some with his peskiness. We'll get a good game from the Kings and they'll have their moments, but I think we win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

someone made this before I could!


----------



## Kneejoh

I have a feeling that we lose this game, but we win tommorow's.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lakers Shall Win tonight!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: Mihm and Kwame getting picked apart all night long so far


----------



## Laker Freak

So far every possession where Kobe has touched the ball the Laker have scored but the Kings are doing a decent job of keping the ball out of his hands.


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> :rofl: Mihm and Kwame getting picked apart all night long so far


Mihm never plays that good of D and Kwame is having trouble because he cannot guard off the dribble. Phil should have called a timeout earlier because a team can never play itself out of bad defense. This does not insure a loss but it does make the game a lot harder since a shoot out is what Kings do best.


----------



## The One

Another problem is that Mihm is not taking advantage of a smaller defender. He missed four straight shots.


----------



## The One

Defensive strategy:

- The Lakers must go in front of every screen.
- TRAMSISTION D IS A MOST.


----------



## The One

Phil just made a good sub (at least it should work out) Took out Mihm and put in George. 

Smush
Kobe
George
Odom
Kwame


----------



## Sham

What number does Turiaf have?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KObes got 20 pts int 1st already. Looks like hes trying to go for the career high again.

edit: My bad. hes got 21.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe goes off for 21 in the 1st.. yet they are only winning by 4


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe goes off for 21 in the 1st.. yet they are only winning by 4


DEFENSE!


----------



## Brian34Cook

What defense you talkin about?  :laugh:


----------



## Potasyo

Kobe's a monster..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I was not impressed with the 1st quarter, even though we are ahead. First of all, terrible defense. We give up way too many layups. The Kings would be ahead right now if they didn't bomb so many threes. Smush needs to sit on the bench if he is going to show up with no concentration. Sasha did a nice job filling in for him by actually focusing on defense. Plus he always pisses Bibby off. Kobe is being Kobe. Lamar is lost. Kwame does not look focused. Mihm is aggressive, but the jumphooks aren't falling for him. I hope he continues to look for his shot since Odom appears to be content with taking a backseat tonight. This is going to be one of those games where Kobe has to win it himself.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

21 already?? Uh oh..its gona be a long night for the kings..


----------



## The One

When I watch teams like Memphis, Spurs, and Pistons, they all have one thing in common: They always put a hand up no matter the situation. The Lakers are staying with there man but there are not always putting a hand up on the perimeter. It's lazyness. It is impossible to always stay one foot from your man but just putting a hand up even when you are about 6 feet in front of the player will always mentaly affect a shot.


----------



## The One

At least the Laker's are hanging in their without Bryant. Of course that is because the Kings defense is bad right now also.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I sure love how Cook hardly plays anymore.. I guess he's in the doghouse.. :laugh: it's really no big deal.. just when you think they need another scoring option he still doesnt come in lately.

LoL as soon as I say that, he enters!


----------



## The One

Mihm is not having a good Offensive game.


----------



## The One

They need to set a play for Cook and not have creat his own shot.


----------



## Brian34Cook

The One said:


> They need to set a play for Cook and not have creat his own shot.


Yeah.. a little something with Kobe and Cook.. expecting him to score creating for himself and off offensive boards.. nah.. not happening!


----------



## The One

The Kings have switched to a weak zone and for some reason the Laker are not able to penitrate it. They are taking threes and perimeter shots and missing. That's why we are only up by two.


----------



## The One

Phil went back to the starting lineup and they are now not playing good defense again .

Sasha, Parker(or Kobe), George, Odom, Kwame was a good lineup.

Sasha played better on-ball D. Odom is a more athletic on offense and D at PF. George guarded the perimeter better. and Kwame plays better at center.


Lakers are down by two at half


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Kings 54 - Lakers 52



Code:


Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Odom 	20 	2-7 	0-2 	1-2 	0 	5 	2 	2 	0 	0 	2 	5 
Brown 	13 	1-2 	0-0 	0-2 	2 	3 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 
Mihm 	19 	3-7 	0-0 	1-1 	3 	5 	1 	1 	0 	1 	2 	7 
Bryant 	18 	8-13 	3-6 	7-7 	0 	6 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	26 
Parker 	21 	2-5 	0-2 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	3 	1 	0 	3 	4 
George 	13 	2-5 	2-4 	0-0 	1 	4 	2 	1 	1 	1 	2 	6 
Vujacic 8 	1-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Cook 	4 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Totals 	116 	19-44 	5-15 	9-12 	9 	26 	11 	9 	3 	2 	14 	52 
Percentages: 	  .432 	.333 	.750 	  	Team Rebounds: 4


----------



## Brian34Cook

Barkley on Kobe: 'He's not passing the ball' :rofl:

Barkley on Kobe when he passes: 'They in shock when they get the ball so they miss' :rofl:

That's about the funniest stupidest thing I've heard in a while!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

We should be losing this game by a lot worse. Nobody showed up to play tonight with the exception of Kobe (and maybe Sasha/George). Kobe really seems to benefit from the 6 minute rests that Phil is allowing. If at all possible, I would like to see that at the beginning of the fourth quarter so he has plenty of energy to do his thing as the closer.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Barkley is an idiot. He sucks at analysis. He's only there for entertainment value.


----------



## The One

According to the boxscore, Smush is not ready for this game. Twice I've seen him pass up open shots. His defense is even more passive tonight - giving Bibby a lot of space. He needs to look at Sasha and copy what he is doing. Odom is also having one of his low games. He got more aggressive when Kobe came out, but he is not even control the ball like he usually does. Mihm is having a bad shooting night but at least he keeps on hustling and shooting. Kwame started out bad but when he was moved to center he played decent. He has not scored that much because no plays were called to him. He needs to me fed the ball early for him to have a good offensive.


----------



## The One

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nobody showed up to play tonight with the exception of *Kobe* (and maybe *Sasha/George*).


and Mihm. He is missing shots but I do like his energy and effort.


----------



## The One

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Barkley is an idiot. *He sucks at analysis*. He's only there for entertainment value.


That is because he is stuck on the false rule that great players most make the other players _great. _He clamed that the Lakers are down because that Kobe was not getting his teamatea involved. He most not have been watching the game let alone the season closely for the lakers because Kobe did not take that many shots, a lot of players did not come to play today. The main reason why they are down right now is because of the bad D from their starters.


----------



## The One

Odom makes his first shot of the half


----------



## Brian34Cook

*yawn* is the team ever gonna wake up?

Kobe with another bucket.. But they down 3!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe hit in the face again! Ok now its on! You can see that Kobe is pissed and that is something you dont want to do to Kobe....


----------



## shobe42

...uh.... kobe's about to **** someone up...


----------



## The One

Kobe now has that look(he was just fouled hard). He is going to now shoot himself into a great game or a terrible game. 

Our PG D is still bad. We need Sasha in like there is no tomorrow!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Luke Walton's airball is a prime example of why Kobe tends to do everything on his own. WTF was that? What do we have to do to get some consistency. And yeah, Kobe is really pissed right now. All of Miller's teammates congratulate him for poking a forearm in his face. I hope Kobe murders these pansies.


----------



## The One

Brian34Cook said:


> *yawn* is the team ever gonna wake up?
> 
> Kobe with another bucket.. But they down 3!


It's our point guard D.


----------



## JerryWest

Kobe needs to just takeover, at least until the Lakers get the lead.


----------



## The One

Kobe wants the ball (what's new? )

I don't blame him though because he has posistion in the post and the last three times Kobe got the ball he found the open man. The open man (Walton) just did not make the shots.


----------



## shobe42

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> All of Miller's teammates congratulate him for poking a forearm in his face. I hope Kobe murders these pansies.


its bull**** man... Millers always been a goon... and for sme reason Kings fans & players still think theirs a rivalry here...


----------



## shobe42

this quarter has gone by real quick... thinga are opening up... man, they been throwin 3 at kobe out there...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KObes only got like 3 assist. He should have something like 10 if his teamamates could just hit a shot! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

End 3rd: Lakers 76 - Kings 74

Should be an interesting final 12 minutes!


----------



## shobe42

we d-up like that again and we should win... i was sayin if we could hold em to 45 in the 2nd half we'll win... so far it's 20... so we'll see... another 20 will do it...


----------



## The One

Sasha!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The TNT boys just gave kobe his nickname... *The Closer*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Alright! Now the guys are stepping up. Mihm was the first by hitting a nice jumphook and a jumpshot off of the Kobe feed. Lamar steps up by calling his own number with the main man on the bench. He really looked for Kwame in the post and capitalized. Smush and Sasha draining the long jumpers. Now if he we can just D up a little better. How many years are we going to have to watch our PG's go under screens?


----------



## Darth Bryant

God, how many times will we keep Bibby open to drain the jumpers?


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, Kobe with a 5 pump pump fake.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Oops, there goes Bibby for the leave... I guess leaving him open wasn't a great plan.. :curse:


----------



## upsanddowns

Wow, Kobe's an idiot for taking that shot...


----------



## Laker Freak

The Lakers need to sign Bibby in 2007 because that is the only way they will ever be able to stop him from lighting up the scoreboard.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Man I hate Mike Bibby. Put on Kobe on him and end this crap.


----------



## The One

I'm tired of being right. Phil should not have put Kobe this early. I have never seen the Kings (Bibby) back down to the Lakers so a Kings run should have been expected. Phil should have waited until we got up by 11 or 13.

Kobe is at fault because he misssed the shots that he took.


----------



## The One

This is the first time that a team in this game is riding momentum.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, talk about letting Kobe get beat up by the refs. I dont ususally complain about refs, but wow this is some bad officating tonight.


----------



## The One

Somebody most set a screen for Bryant. The Kings are playing better on Bryant in the post.


----------



## Laker Freak

WTF was that Kwame?


----------



## The One

Yes. Kobe must get to the line.


----------



## The One

Laker Freak said:


> WTF was that Kwame?


He was distracted by miller.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Poor Mihm... Yet another ugly call......


----------



## The One

Kobe must get to the Line!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

God, Kobe is unhuman.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Kobe for the lead!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe taking over.. What a game.. 

Up 2, 1:30 left

Bad foul on Smush!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe taking over.. What a game..
> 
> Up 2, 1:30 left
> 
> Bad foul on Smush!



I am not sure on that... I thought like Kobe.. They called a time out before the foul....


----------



## The One

Kobe just tried to make a shot from literally behind the back broad! If he had made that then this game would have been over.


----------



## Brian34Cook

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I am not sure on that... I thought like Kobe.. They called a time out before the foul....


That's what I thought.. either way it was stupid!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Good god... Kobe is sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Lamar for the THREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bibby 1st good.. 2nd good.. 97-97 with 1:20 left!

Kobe pumpfake jumper.. Wow.. 99-97 LA

Bibby over Mihm.. Odom gets it.. Kobe has it.. 42 sec left..

Kobe DISHES to LAMAR.. TRIPLE BOOM!!

102-97..


----------



## The One

That is what I'm talking about, ODOM!!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

bibby misses


----------



## shobe42

LAMAR!!!!!!!!!!! he's knockin down open shots now... is that 3 in a row 3's late??? 

that'll give KB more confidence in the boys now...


----------



## Laker Freak

That was a pretty unselfish play by Kobe on that pass to Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

YEAH!!!! Lamar with the clutch 3! Who thought Kobe would give that up? Beautiful pass, and even bigger shot. Man this is fun to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook

35.5 left.. 102-97 LAL!!

Miller fouled by Mihm (he's out!).. 32.3 left


----------



## justasking?

Laker Freak said:


> That was a pretty unselfish play by Kobe on that pass to Odom.


Yes, that was a spectacular assist by Kobe. He has been shooting well the last few plays and yet he found the open man in that last play. Nice. :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, another horrible call......................


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

What will Barkley say now? some new stupidass comment on kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Karma.. Fake foul.. No easy basket.. I like.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Brad misses 1st.. makes 2nd.. 102-98 LAL; 32.3 left


----------



## Brian34Cook

Odom offensive foul :curse: GOD!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Odom with a nice bone headed run to the hoop. :curse:


----------



## justasking?

That was a stupid move. There was a lot of time remaining!!! :curse:


----------



## The One

I think I've figured Odom out. When he drives to the paint, he does not know how to slow down and then spin to the direction away from the defender. Too many times I've seen him commit offensive fouls while driving.


----------



## Brian34Cook

22 seconds left.. :gopray: 

Bibby.. TRIPLE.. 102-101 LAL... 

Wow.. Kobe dribbles some clock out.. fouled.. 

Kobe to the line :gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe good..
Kobe good.. 

(That's a pretty nice free throw's consecutive record!)

104-101 LAL.. 13.3 left!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

odom real jerk.. bibby for 3..


----------



## shobe42

how many ways can we try to give this one away???


----------



## The One

At least Kobe is making his free throws.

That last play was Kwame's fault because that was the first time that he did not gamble on the pick and guard Bibby.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

kobe knocks down voth FTs

timeout Kings... WTF


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here we go.. DEFENSE GUYS!!!

MILLER OMG 3..

Tied..

4.1 left

CMON KOBE!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow.... tie... That sucks.


----------



## Laker Freak

Miller for the tie with 4.1 seconds left.


----------



## The One

Good D but Miller makes a big one. At least it was not the game winner. We have 4 secs and Kobe, but I have a feeling that Kobe or any other Laker is not going to make the game winning shot.


----------



## Laker Freak

Cook should be in the game right now.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

miller for 3 :curse: drop dead


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe cant get the ball.. Lamar 3 (ya know Cook woulda had a decent chance at an unexpected chance).. no good.. overtime!


----------



## The One

Wow. Two bad plays by Odom! Kobe was ready for the ball and Cook was open too. Odom it is team to redeem yourself...again.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol, had it in the bag...... But gave up 4 3's..... And NO one guarded Bibby for most of that time.. Where the hell was the defense at?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Once again I didnt understand what Phil was doing.. oh well..


----------



## Cris

odom should be slapped


----------



## justasking?

Come on guys! I know your team can by in OT. If there's any player out there who can win in OT, its Kobe. :cheers:


----------



## JT

what was lamar thinking? dude wanted that glory for himself.


----------



## justasking?

Cris said:


> odom should be slapped


YUP. :curse:


----------



## mattematikz

i cant believe lamar odom.. he made 2 mistakes in the final minute! WOWWWW


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Bonehead offensive foul of odom nearly cost us the game. aleast we are tied. how did miller hits 3


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lamar Odom made the dumbest play I have ever seen in my years watching basketball and it likely has just cost us the game.

Up by 4 points with 32 seconds left, 24 on the shot clock and the other team decides not to foul. That means that, worst case scenario, they have the ball down by 4 with 8-10 seconds left...and Lamar makes a bone-head play.

Then he stands around and chucks up a 3 at the buzzer.

Game over. If we go on to lose this one, it will hurt like no other recent loss I can remember. Unbelieveable. We had this in the bag.


----------



## Brian34Cook

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Bonehead offensive foul of odom nearly cost us the game. aleast we are tied. how did miller hits 3


Kwame was late on defense and let him shoot an open shot!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Going to OT. This is ridiculous. Game should have been in the bag.....


----------



## Laker Freak

The Lakers are 0-7 when Odom takes 15+ shots and tonight he is 7-15.


----------



## The One

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol, had it in the bag...... But gave up 4 3's..... And NO one guarded Bibby for most of that time.. Where the hell was the defense at?


True. but that Odom turnover, Kwame did not come out on D on Bibby, and that lucky three by Miller hurt.

Overtime.

expect Bibby to try and kill us.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well Laker Freak.. that's the ballgame.. thanks for the reminder!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Brian34Cook said:


> Once again I didnt understand what Phil was doing.. oh well..



phil?!...it was odom that screwed the game uop for the lakers...im sure phil didnt say "lamar drive to the hoop with 16 seconds left on the shot clock and only 24 left in the game"


----------



## The One

Odom is gone. Does not matter too much though.


----------



## WarriorFan64

I'm pulling for you guys to win this one. I don't want sac to catch up to my Warriors. :banana:


----------



## Cris

luke for odom... great


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow, Refs are going to make sure they gift wrap this game for the Kings. No consistant calling whatsoever...


----------



## The One

Now Luke comes in. Defense is going to be horrid.


----------



## Darth Bryant

WTF is with all the damn threes now? TAKE IT TO THE RACK!


----------



## The One

Kobe needs to drive to the basket.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

there goes bibbys dagger


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe taking bad shots.. Thomas layup.. 5 pt game.. Ballgame!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

I hope we take at least three more threes in a row.


----------



## The One

The Kings are playing good off ball D on Kobe.


----------



## JerryWest

Kobe's weakness- when down by 3, kobe always shoots a 3 instead of driving


----------



## Darth Bryant

Game over.


----------



## The One

I told you our D will suffer with Walton.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Worst loss of season.. any plus they were on gets setback after this.. and they play Phoenix on a back to back tommorow.. good luck with that!


----------



## WarriorFan64

I take it back you guys beat my Warriors I want you guys to lose. My Warriors is 1 down 500 forget sac. :cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

This is the worst loss I have ever seen. 

I hope Kobe Bryant beats the **** out of Lamar after this game. He single-handedly blew a 5pt lead.


I just can't believe it. It's like I fell asleep with 35 seconds left and this is all a dream. Pathetic. We aren't even going to score in the overtime.


----------



## WarriorFan64

The One said:


> I told you our D will suffer with Walton.


Walton's a bum. :dead:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

WTF its over now. :boohoo:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

KennethTo said:


> Kobe's weakness- when down by 3, kobe always shoots a 3 instead of driving


Kobe's weakness - Lamar ****ing Odom


----------



## Shaolin

Really, really irritating sometimes.


----------



## The One

KennethTo said:


> Kobe's weakness- when down by 3, kobe always shoots a 3 instead of driving


On that play the Kings were guarding Kobe well with out the ball so about time Kobe got it there was only 4 seconds left.


----------



## WarriorFan64

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> WTF its over now. :boohoo:


it sure is lol :banana: .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Son of a *****.... Good night everyone.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe 3.. Down 4.. Blah!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kenny Thomas schools Luke Walton.. Down 6.. Kobe misses a 3.. that's it!

Garcia 3 in front of Phil.. dagger!


----------



## Darth Bryant

ahahah, it really was off his foot.... Wow, record breaking bad reffing.

Doesnt matter though at this point. No defense, equal no win anyways.


----------



## The One

Walton cannot guard thomas.


----------



## Laker Freak

Nice defense Luke.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kenny Thomas with a flipping Triple Double.. F'n hilarious!


----------



## WarriorFan64

The One said:


> Walton cannot guard thomas.


what do you expect. He got in only because his dad played.


----------



## The One

This was a terrible loss. We led by 7 with like 1:10 left.


----------



## mattematikz

i dont know man. lakers really shouldve won this game. odom really cost us this one.. ahhhhh im still mad at that offensive foul he did with 32 seconds left


----------



## Darth Bryant

AHAHAHHA foul on DG.... What a weak foul.. You call that, but they can ***** slap Kobe every time he touches the basketball and get no calls.. Wow, what a horrifically bad called game.

I mean the Lakers had a lot to fault, especally with the lack of guarding Bibby.. But the refs didnt make the situation better for the Lakers. Fouling out Mihm, Odom, for weak and a few times phantom fouls and with a ref standing RIGHT in front of ball rolling off his FOOT, they call it out on Kobe. WOW.

Oh well. Night.


----------



## JT

why is luke walton in the nba again? dear god.


----------



## The One

We needed to win this game because they are playing the Suns tonight. The Suns will have energy and we won't.


----------



## SoCalfan21

hmmm....well what do u expect when the lakers go into OT lmao....this team the way it is wont make it passed the 1st round in the playoffs...when is ron artest goin to get here


----------



## JT

this game was ****ing terrible.


----------



## joser

WarriorFan64 said:


> I'm pulling for you guys to win this one. I don't want sac to catch up to my Warriors. :banana:


i was hoping for the kings to win so they cant catch up to the clippers..lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Walton is trash!


----------



## Cris

that sucked balls... odoms horrible


----------



## Brian34Cook

Can we waive Odom yet? Luke? Smush? Kwame? Mihm? :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak

Lakers are now 0-8 when Odom takes 15 or more shots. Good Night


----------



## WarriorFan64

*Bait somewhere else*


----------



## Shaolin

Live by the three, die by the three. And yeah, some of those calls are questionable to say the least. :curse:

Edit: damn man.....Odom gets NO LOVE from y'all. Don't act like this loss is all his fault.


----------



## Cap

Lamar Odom, you have no balls. Kwame Brown, same goes for you. The absolute worst loss of the season. Wasting a great effort from Kobe, Smush, and others, and you two dunces just completely blow it.


----------



## mattematikz

EHL said:


> Lamar Odom, you have no balls. Kwame Brown, same goes for you. The absolute worst loss of the season. Wasting a great effort from Kobe, Smush, and others, and you two dunces just completely blow it.


exactly


----------



## SoCalfan21

WarriorFan64 said:


> *edit*


i saw ur post in the kings game thread about the warriors coming close to the lakers...interesting....(cough cough)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Someone needs to chop Kwames hands off cuz the ******* will probably play better with two stumps!! :curse:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Cant believe when Kobe has a night like this we still lose, damn up by 6 in the last 32 seconds, what the hell was Odom thinking? bull**** its just bull****


----------



## The One

Personally I can't blame Kobe for this one. He did what he normal does which is take shots in the end. 

The critical sequence

- Odom makes a three. (the game is over..supposively)
- Bibby get a good screen and nobody came out on him. He makes a three.
- Odom with 32. sec left drive to the basket early and creats a turnover.
- Lakers play good D for twenty seconds. Miller gets open and ties with 4 sec left.
- Lakers inbound to Odom. Odom decides to take a long shot while guarded when kobe was ready and even Cook was open. He misses
- Odom fouls out and Walton comes in
- Thomas eats up Walton.
- Lakers lose
- Charles is going to talked about how bad the Lakers and Kings are.

All the Lakers had to do was sit on it with 32 seconds left.


----------



## WarriorFan64

SoCalfan21 said:


> i saw ur post in the kings game thread about the warriors coming close to the lakers...interesting....(cough cough)


Its true we have all scorers. You guys have only Kobe to get you guys going. Odom is cool too. Kobe the main piece.


----------



## SoCalfan21

my god i dont think i will tune in tomorrow...what a game thats goin to be (cough cough)


----------



## essaywhuman

What a pathetic outing by the Lakers the last 30 seconds. I can't believe we let this one slip. Gotta give credit to the Kings though, Mike Bibby was amazing.


----------



## Fracture

Lamar Odom. WTF.


----------



## onelakerfan




----------



## Cris

WarriorFan64 said:


> Its true we have all scorers. You guys have only Kobe to get you guys going. Odom is cool too. Kobe the main piece.


you're also in 4th place...


----------



## 22ryno

Thank Kwame and Odom for this loss. Those idiots made four mistakes in about 32 seconds.

1. Odom decides he doesn't want to milk the clock and penetrates. Then he gets an offensive foul because he refuses to right to save his life.
2. Kwame then forgets how to play pick and roll defense and allows Mike Bibby(the hottest player not named Kobe) to shoot a wide open three.
3. Next, Kwame decides to help triple team a penetrating Francisco Garcia and leaves the best shooting big man wide open for three.
4. Lastly Lamar decides he is now the go to guy and takes a contested three instead of penetrating or getting the ball to leagues best player in the league.

This really frustrates me. These are the wins we need to get in that top part of West. Get it together guys.


----------



## SoCalfan21

so when is that suns game thread going up....im sure ready to see the opinions on that game


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> you're also in 4th place...


true dat


----------



## WarriorFan64

Cris said:


> you're also in 4th place...


playoff bound, lookout we comin. Pietrus is back also oh boyy! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

SoCalfan21 said:


> so when is that suns game thread going up....im sure ready to see the opinions on that game


Soon and I doubt it'll be much of one..


----------



## The One

22ryno said:


> These are the wins we need to get in that top part of West. Get it together guys.


We just missed another chance to be ahead of the Clippers.


----------



## The One

The Only good news is that when Odom does have a bad game, he usualy follows it up with a good one. 

But i cant help but think about the last time we played the Suns (they beat us 119 to 99 that game and were at home.)


----------



## The One

We also missed our chance to have a better record than last year after 39 games.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Losing game like this may cost us much than we thought, damn i just want to punch some1 now


----------



## LamarButler

Its not all Odoms fault. The only play I think he did wrong was the drive. But I dont think anyone remembers his 3 pointer. That 3 pointer with 4 seconds left was not all his fault. He wasnt inbounding the ball and it was Sasha who passed it to him and by the time Lamar got it he had like 3 seconds left. It was the inbounders fault for not getting it to Kobe in the post.

Plus, our D sucked tonight down the stretch. Bibby killed us, and Brad Miller shouldnt have gotten that 3. It was the teams fault. Smush got killed by Bibby all night long, Kwame couldnt finish his layup, he made some dumb fouls, etc.


----------



## The One

well, 21-18 is not that bad. Most expected us to be ALOT worse.

It's appearent now that what we need is another veteran. Again Odom makes a couple of mistakes down the stretch and its bad because he could have been the hero with that last three. I say we still don't trade Odom, but they need to get somebody quick that has a good allround basketball I.Q.


----------



## JT

Looking at the bigger picture, this was a terrible loss. But, I'm confident there will be points in the season where they will have terrible wins. Goes both ways, the flow and ebb of an NBA season dictates as such


----------



## essaywhuman

sherako said:


> Looking at the bigger picture, this was a terrible loss. But, I'm confident there will be points in the season where they will have terrible wins. Goes both ways, the flow and ebb of an NBA season dictates as such


That made me feel better. Seriously.

But I don't even wanna think about tomorrow's game vs the Suns. I still think we got a chance to win but I hope our guys won't be too tired. If we get a W tomorrow, we'll be right back on track though.


----------



## KDOS

just wonderin why Phil didnt put Cook instead of Walton? Cook arguably is better defensively than Walton,,not to mention he's a better scorer which is what we need when we are running out of options.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Brad Miller kept going behind Kwame Brown's back and Kwame didn't even look at Brad Miller. It's like the Suns throwing easy ally-oops when Kwame is not guarding whoever he's suppose to be guarding. I think it's time to give Andrew Bynum some more crunch time minutes. :curse:


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

If Lamar milks the clock, like he should have done, the Lakers would have won this game. That would only have left the Kings 8 seconds to overcome the 4 point deficit. For all we now, it could have been a bigger lead. The lakers could have gotten a better look at the basket.

The first 3 pointer that Bibby hit shouldn't have counted. I can't believe no one said anything on tv about the illegal screen that Brad set on it. He was never set and nocked Smoosh silly.


----------



## essaywhuman

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> The first 3 pointer that Bibby hit shouldn't have counted. I can't believe no one said anything on tv about the illegal screen that Brad set on it. He was never set and nocked Smoosh silly.


Reminded me of the playoffs in 2002 when we used to get killed on those picks they set for Bibby. There was that one play where Fisher was absolutely murdered by Webber as Bibby went on to hit the GW in game 5 IIRC. But that guy is freaking money with his jumper.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE

Ya but that guy can't take his team to the promise land. :banana:


mang said:


> But that guy is freaking money with his jumper.


----------



## Ghiman

What a terrible loss, we had the game in the bag and it slipped right through our fingers. Well, this game brought me back down to earth after the win against Miami. 

We can't win 'em all....


----------



## City_Dawg

Yowza....reminded me too much of an earlier game in the year where the boys were behind pretty much all game, push to overtime....and i think only scored two points in OT

Gotta bring the pain tonight,though


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kwame has a lower basketball IQ than Bynum. He is not a good defender. He is decent if he's bodied up right near the basket, but completely sucks everywhere else. His rotations, footwork, complete lack of shotblocking, etc. Kwame is a disaster offensively. That makes for a very flawed player. It's like he didn't learn anything in his first four years. The guy has athletic ability. Let's not confuse that with talent.


----------

